

Frogmetrics: Handheld Surveys You Might Actually Want To Fill Out (YC Summer 08) - dcurtis
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/10/23/frogmetrics-handheld-surveys-you-might-actually-want-to-fill-out/

======
bigthboy
Congratulations to another YC start-up which has made their mark in not only a
consumer world but the business world itself it would seem. May we hope that
they are successful in carrying out their operations.

Now, who's next? =D

Add: I would also like to add that they do seem to have a good idea. I know
that I agree with their logic of how annoying it is to be expected to fill out
surveys months, days, or even hours later when I'm at home on my computer and
take up my own time. This is the kind of product that would have potential to
become as prevalent as credit card processors at most retail chains. While
you're waiting for everything to get bagged, or even that damn receipt to
print, just fill out this survey on a sleek and simple device.

------
charlesju
Congratulations!

I think that there is a huge market here for custom mobile enterprise
solutions. I know that the iPod Touch would have also been a good choice for
them to deploy on, since they have an enterprise program that allows an ad-hoc
distribution of applications.

------
aneesh
They clearly thought long & hard about whom they were building this for, and
it shows. They picked a good problem: helping companies connect better with
their customers. Well done!

------
fallentimes
Before YC I used to deal with a lot of senior debt lending to restaurant
holding companies. They are in dire need of something like this.

Most of them realize that sales are down and will be for a while, but they
have no idea why other than "bad economy".

~~~
JMiao
scott gave me a demo a few months ago and i was impressed with the idea of
taking what's typically considered "invisible" data and exposing it in a
measurable way.

------
petenixey
Really well done guys - it's always lovely to see a great product but so much
rarer to see it placed into a great market. Congratulations.

------
speby
Great work all of you Frogmetrics guys. The design is wonderful. So simple.

------
gills
Congratulations. I hope you guys have a huge impact, it looks like a great
service.

------
whather
Nice work guys. This is going to be huge.

------
lsemel
Congrats, Jeremy!

~~~
jeremymims
Thanks Lee!

~~~
ashishk
nice job, jeremy! we need more monroe, ct entrepreneur folk =)

------
dhouston
congrats scott & jeremy! great writeup.

